# No Limit in ND~!



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

Dateline Sept.26,2003 AP NEWS

"Come to North Dakota and shoot all the waterfowl you want" says the Judge in the trial of 3 South Carolina hunters. The hunters had 195 ducks and 30 geese over the limit. The Judge fined them a mere $3,000, in effect, saying to other Non-Resident duck hunters-"Come to North Dakota and wholesale slaughter our game! If we catch you it will still be cheaper than a trip abroad!" The Judge in the case was was quoted as saying "I don't care if they kill ALL the ducks,dammit. I am late for lunch." The hunters from South Carolina were quoted as saying "$3,000?? Bwahaahahaaa. And we were worried all this time? If we had known that the fine was gonna be this small we would have killed 295. This is great, I can't wait to come back to North Dakota. Thanks, Judge! Oh, and to the Law Enforcement guys that wasted their time catching us- - - TTTttthhhppppptttttttttt!!!!!! ha ha ha ha ha"
In related news the sale of licences to Out of State hunters jumped dramatically at the news that the people of North Dakota just don't care how many ducks and geese people kill in their state.


----------



## Unckle Quacker (Sep 24, 2003)

I agree...I think, your perspective is very interesting. I feel that these A-holes did not get what was due to them. What a pitiful fine, what a grand offense. They are resource wasters and F'n *****.

Here is my re trial:

Judge: How many birds?
Defendants: Hell...a whole buncha birds, a whole van full.
Judge: Hang em'

:evil:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

The other thing to remember, without self-control and ethics, there would not be much compliance with game & fish laws. There are only so many wardens out there--the vast majority of the time, you could get away with just about anything in the field. But yet, most people choose not to break the law. Will some be tempted to overshoot because they see relatively light sentences handed out in this case? Maybe. Will 90%+ of the hunters continue to observe the law? I think so.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Dear SCHUNTER, 
And to any that tink about coming up her and carrying out any of these limitless hunts.
Just a warning, the law may not punish you enough but we here in north dakota are pretty protective of our resource.
I wouldn't suggest any mass killings.

To all ND hunters, R.A.P.
Remember that, and if you don't have a phone and you catch some of these hunters that feel the same as SCHUNTER, make sure you have a medium sized Perch that you can intorduce to their rectal cavity , that is better justive than any old fine. Hee hee hee hee hee hee hee hee!

cootkiller
:sniper: :beer: :beer: :beer: :withstupid:  8)


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

$3,000? Late for lunch?

Fortunately, most hunters are guided by their ethics and not be fear of the badge. That has to be really frustating for law enforcement though.

As for those that are into mass-killing, hanging sounds reasonable...


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

My total endorsements in the above. If six ducks is the limit and you shoot seven, is it more fun? NOT!!!! It was the experience of being outdoors in the great state of ND. Please everyone, try shooting your limit (or less) and then walk away, the experience will last a lot longer.

Those hunters better not come to Colorado and try that. 3000 bucks would look like a joke in Colorado if they messed with big game wardens.

SJB


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

When refering to these people please do not call them hunters or sportsmen, for they are neither. We always need to remind everyone of this very important fact.

Slobs or poachers or lawless ruffians would be a more discriptive label but certainly not hunters.


----------



## Griz (Sep 24, 2003)

As a non-resident coming to North Dakota I cringe at hearing of such things happening. When a farmer sees my out of state tags I worry about getting lumped in the same category; never mind my family lived in North Dakota for awhile before homesteading in Montana. Banning them from waterfowling altogether (ie: no fed duck stamp for life) comes to mind.

What happens in NoDak affects us in Texas - if they're poached there (or here) then we all lose out.

Griz


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This thread is a hoax designed to bait us into a fight with him or a feeble attempt to imply that NR all act like this . Don't give SCHunter the satisfaction he is like some high school kid making prank phone calls


----------



## heyblue52 (Sep 30, 2003)

As a real South Carolina Hunter, who has recently learned to enjoy the beauty and great hospitality of North Dakota, "*Please don't paint us all with that extra-wide bush."* I have serious doubt that SCHunter is a South Carolinian at all...but if he is... I can only apologize for his stupidityand the poor sporsmanship of the SC Violators that he mentions. I can assure you that a true Southern Sportsman, from SC or any other of our fellow Southern States, would never knowingly visit your state and *intentionally *violate your game laws. I will be visiting North Dakota again in just a few weeks and am looking forward to enjoying it again. While I do not want to get into the whole non-resident issue, I would just like to say that I and my hunting buddies are very appreciative of the hospitality that we have experienced in the past...even from *DNR Warden Tim Phalen*, as he was issuing our citations for violating the game laws regarding driving off the road to park and turn out our pointers. It's the law and we violated it...paid our fines fair and square...no problems&#8230;no hard feelings&#8230;he was doing his job and we respected that. To be sure...it won't happen again. Again thanks North Dakota&#8230;come visit our beautiful beaches sometime&#8230;no limits on non-residents there either&#8230;so far.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Great post, thats how real southerners feel about the law!


----------



## sub3340 (Aug 18, 2003)

I certainly hope the fine was much more severee than $3000. It makes my stomach hurt to hear of such a violation, any where by any body. Hope the hunters of ND do not hold that action against the other NR who want to enjoy the beauty your State has to offer. I am coming out for my first trip and do not want to be labeled w/ the guys who did that.

My son and I want to enjoy the outdoor experience. Let's hope an idiot like this does not ruin it for all the rest.


----------



## Skeptic (Jul 28, 2003)

3 guys=36 bird limit. That was no mistake, shooting 195 ducks. They should have lost their privelages for life.

Cootkiller, I like the idea of the perch. My hands are all nicked up from just cleaning a mess of them. Those razor sharp gill plates would hurt coming back out!


----------

